# oak wilt micro injection??



## spuds (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone have any links or knowledge of research on micro injections effectivness in preventative treating northern red oak. Oak wilt is present in area in question ...


----------



## ATH (Jul 8, 2015)

Alamo is a macro injection...and it does work.


----------



## spuds (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm aware of Alamo macro injections. There are several products labeled for micro injection out there via arborjet or capsules. That is what I am asking about.


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 6, 2015)

Any product containing propiconizole CAN be labeled to control Oak Wilt. Whether it does or not is another question. As ATH said macro-infusion is by the far the superior method. Reason being, volume. 3-4 ml of propiconizole micro-injected into even an average Oak will not diffuse at enough A.I. or difuse into enough areas to provide adequate coverage through-out the tree. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 10, 2015)

Micro infusion is effective. I just went back to an OW job I did 2 years ago where 1 oak in the center of 9 oaks got oakwilt. We spent 2 days there on macro infusion, the worst tree was an 11" oak and took 7 hours to uptake 3/4 of the volume needed (20ml rate). I found another small oak (10")that was missed on the estimate so I decided to treat for free with micro infusion to test efficacy. The tree is still there and uptake only took 10 minutes for the micro infusion.

I've probably done hundreds of macro infusion jobs over the years and found many shortcomings with the system. The treatments require large volumes of water due to poor distribution. The main problem is friction loss of pressure. When you have a line of T's you lose hydraulic pressure from one T to the next and reach 0 pressure quickly. I tested it and found pressure reaches 0 after the 4-5th T. What that means is you have alot of holes drilled that aren't doing anything, consequently your not putting product in half of the tree. The treatments do work but large volumes of water are needed to compensate for the poor design of the system; which was developed in the 70's. 

I did a couple videos on youtube, I think it's called macro infusion vs micro infusion or problems with macro infusion.


----------



## ATH (Dec 10, 2015)

Did you disrupt roots from surrounding infected trees?

Not sure a sample of 1 is proof that micro works. Not saying it doesn't...just saying that isn't very convincing.


----------



## Dbodave (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh no we don't have the equipment to sever the root systems ATH, but I've seen Propiconazole work 100% of the time at preventing the spread of OW from root grafting. I've had jobs where you can see the OW dead trees spread from tree to tree in the woods all the way up to within 5' feet from our customers trees and we totally stopped it. It's really one of the best things I can do with PHC.

The only way to know if micro works is to try it, but it's hard to convince people who are set in their ways that it works better. That's why I've only done a few so far.


----------

